# cool trail cam photos ... post here



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

In the new digital world lots of us have trail cameras ... If you have a cool picture from your cam post it here ...


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ragersville, Ohio


----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pictures. There are a few NICE boys in that group.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool Pics! Keep them coming boys!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

A few more from last night. I am on vacation Friday. lets hope on of these guys will make an apperance.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome pictures!! I really like the one with the 2 bucks goin at it.Please post more if you have them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow Joe, you have several real nice bucks in those pics! Hopefully you can meet up with one on Friday.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

heres all i got for bucks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

#2 is a dandy one Prowler.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

my best of the year


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are making me want a trail camera mroe and more all the time.


----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

I have posted all of the fighting pictures up all ready. It looks like the fight lasted about 4 minutes based on the time stamps. I wish the photos were in chronological order because the little guy was actually the victor at the corn pile. 

Some advice for those of you thinking about getting a trail camera. They are a double edged sword. What I mean is yes you get incredable info and know what is out there. But on the other hand you know what is out there and that is all you think about. Not to mention passing on some great deer now waiting for the "golden one" captured on film at 3:00 in the morning who will most likely never show his face in daylight.

For instance me. I got my camera for Fathers Day this year, I immediately put it out and and got nothing but a doe and two yearlings for months- no matter where I put it. Two weeks ago I started getting bucks, now I have got at least 7 different bucks on the property, one being the old monster seen in the above posts. I have passed on 4 different bucks already, 8 and 9 pointers waiting for the "ONE". And what will really piss you off is when you do get a picture of the monster standing less than 10 feet from your stand during the day when you were at work!!!

Cliff notes to the rant above: Cameras are awesome but can cause discomfort due to shoulda, woulda, coulda if I was here when this picture was taken.


----------



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

here is my biggest one ... I have over 50 buck photos ...


----------



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

here is another nice one ... Before all my deer disappeared Saturday, I actually had 8 different bucks in my foodplot from midnight to 6AM. No I am not seeing or photo-ing crap ... Think my neighbor took a dump in my foodplot


----------



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Joe Mamma ... How are you posting those pictures in a film strip like format ??? I have to zoom in on the deer & cut the resolution in paint to make the file small enough to download. How did you do yours ??


----------



## joemamma (Oct 9, 2006)

Fish,

I have a photobucket account. I think they are free you just need to sign up for one at www.photobucket.com. You can upload your pictures and then generate thumbnails or embedded images(no size restrictions then) to put into your post. The reason I do it is because the photo is stored on photobuckets website and not the forum here thus eating up less bandwith and not costing the site more money.

Secondly if someone doesn't want to wait for it to load and change the screen width it won't.

If you need some help let me know I will happy to walk you through it.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Good stuff! Do you ever have any trouble with the flash spooking them? Anyone used the wildlife eye?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Cleaned the pictures up a little to make it easy to see these Deer, nice pics!!


----------



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Chase,

It's interesting but the flash doesn't seem to spook the deer .. I've sat in the tree stand a couple times and watched the flash go off on deer. They look at it a second but doesn't seem to bother them, even the bucks. Only thing I can relate it to in nature is heat lighting which they see all the time in the spring.

Fish


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

joemamma said:


> Some advice for those of you thinking about getting a trail camera. They are a double edged sword. What I mean is yes you get incredable info and know what is out there. But on the other hand you know what is out there and that is all you think about. Not to mention passing on some great deer now waiting for the "golden one" captured on film at 3:00 in the morning who will most likely never show his face in daylight.
> 
> For instance me. I got my camera for Fathers Day this year, I immediately put it out and and got nothing but a doe and two yearlings for months- no matter where I put it. Two weeks ago I started getting bucks, now I have got at least 7 different bucks on the property, one being the old monster seen in the above posts. I have passed on 4 different bucks already, 8 and 9 pointers waiting for the "ONE". And what will really piss you off is when you do get a picture of the monster standing less than 10 feet from your stand during the day when you were at work!!!
> 
> Cliff notes to the rant above: Cameras are awesome but can cause discomfort due to shoulda, woulda, coulda if I was here when this picture was taken.


The funny thing is I was thinking th eexact same thing.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Erie...that's a cool picture! Lots of good bucks here. Anyone have any luck harvesting any of these yet?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Checked the camera tonight


----------

